# Condensing unit disconnects, slip risers, LP gas regulator



## jar546 (Jan 12, 2010)

POCO requires a slip ring for the conduit, not present.

POCO requires 10' horizontal clearance from LP Gas regulators (3' from Natural)

A/C Condensing unit disconnects lack working space


----------



## steveray (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: Condensing unit disconnects, slip risers, LP gas regulator

Does the utility have a working clearance requirement at the meter?! :shock:  :shock:

I know we do. We have the same for LP and natural gas.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: Condensing unit disconnects, slip risers, LP gas regulator



			
				steveray said:
			
		

> Does the utility have a working clearance requirement at the meter?! :shock:  :shock: I know we do. We have the same for LP and natural gas.


That too..


----------



## D a v e W (Jan 17, 2010)

Re: Condensing unit disconnects, slip risers, LP gas regulator

Nice, someone must have been in hurry.... :roll:


----------



## dcspector (Jan 17, 2010)

Re: Condensing unit disconnects, slip risers, LP gas regulator

We have the same here as far as the 10' for Lp and 3' for nat. Also, they have 110.26(A) problems about meter and disconnect. The ground rod looks like a "flag pole" 250.53(G) Afraid to ask...Jeff where is the other condenser disconnect?


----------



## TimNY (Jan 18, 2010)

Re: Condensing unit disconnects, slip risers, LP gas regulator

hey, they have a service receptacle, so one outta 3 ain't bad.

Is there any issue with the telephone drop being zip-tied to the SE cable (I don't know, I'm asking..)


----------



## raider1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: Condensing unit disconnects, slip risers, LP gas regulator



			
				TimNY said:
			
		

> Is there any issue with the telephone drop being zip-tied to the SE cable (I don't know, I'm asking..)


Yep, a cable can't be used to support another cable or raceway. Check out 300.11©.

Chris


----------

